# Vortex RC/Boot Manager Compatibility?



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

I noticed that one must be on a GB kernal to create a 'home' ROM like Vortex, however I get warnings in the app stating that it is NOT a 2init rom...

I have seen this asked elsewhere, but not answered.

Is my only option to install something else like CM7 and start from there?

Thanks.

PS - if that is the only way, can one load nandroid back-ups in the different slots of Boot Manager? EDIT: I just read that you can.. nm.


----------



## cron912 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, a 2nd init ROM must be installed as the main phone ROM to use Boot Manager.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, poontab.

Vortex is a 2init rom though, isn't it cron????


----------



## cron912 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> Thanks, poontab.
> 
> Vortex is a 2init rom though, isn't it cron????


No, Vortex is based on the Moto stock ROM. CM, MIUI, SSX, and OMFGB are all 2nd init ROMs. You would need to use one of those as your phone ROM, and install Vortex in a slot.


----------



## bowlingotter (Nov 15, 2011)

Interestingly enough, an earlier VorteX release is called out by Init2Winit themselves as being usable as a Phone ROM:



> Droid X rom's
> ******BOOT********
> CM74DX gingerbread kernel
> MIUI gingerbread kernel
> ...


But it sure doesn't look like RC1 works. I have it installed in an sdcard slot and it takes a pretty enormous speed hit IMO.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

bowlingotter said:


> Interestingly enough, an earlier VorteX release is called out by Init2Winit themselves as being usable as a Phone ROM:
> 
> But it sure doesn't look like RC1 works. I have it installed in an sdcard slot and it takes a pretty enormous speed hit IMO.


It will speed up. It takes time to build the cache up when running it off the SD card. I would suggest oc'ing that particular rom. That will help a lot. After a cpl days of use, it'll get better.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I think I will flash back tonight and begin the fun!


----------



## hurld (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same problem running Liberty 3 v2.0 no market. I ended up downloading AppBrain so I could keep my apps updated without searching for them in the market.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

